# pregnancy with (history of?) CIN III



## tag60 (May 17, 2016)

Pt in for routine OB check. Provider gives normal pregnancy as diagnosis, but also adds this: CIN III with severe dysplasia, D06.9. Cone biopsy in 2014. Re-pap NIL 3/16. Re-pap due 6/16.

So is this condition present any longer? It seems not (NIL = negative for intraepithelial lesion)...yet followup is planned. Is this a history code?

Please help me figure out the primary diagnosis to use. I've checked the Index, googled it, searched this forum, etc., and still uncertain.

Thank you!


----------



## Airam0912 (May 18, 2016)

I would query the doctor to see if they feel she is at higher risk of preterm delivery due to HX of LEEP procedure? I've seen this history before on our patients and they usually code it as O34.4*., but it's best to double check.


----------

